# Which Foam to use for buildings?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Which construction foam is best to use for buildings, the pink or blue? I used blue on a bridge, it's held up well, but something keeps eating on it. So, maybe the pink foam is better?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I use the white stuff and apply a layer of hydraulic cement for looks/strength/protection.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I use the pink stuff and have not had any problems. I paint the inside and all exterior surfaces are covered with wood, stucco or plastic.


----------

